# Looking Around, Looking Forward (VT/NH)



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Are there any M&T groups north of Massachusetts? (Or at least one's that aren't 3.5 hours or more away from Vermont)

I'd be willing to host a Make and Take, though I'd really like to see how others do it first. We're stepping up our game after 10 years of growing from a store bought decorated lawn into a more homemade display - and next year, into a full walk through. 

Anyone out here?


----------

